# ground



## gringo 8217 (Apr 5, 2011)

What is meant by a floating ground ? :wave:
cheers ******!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Floating ground means that it is not earthed its just ground within a circuit.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This can lead to fires as well!


----------



## gringo 8217 (Apr 5, 2011)

cheers guys !!


----------

